# Volksmusik ist sexy



## superfan2000 (26 Jan. 2018)

Welche deutsche Volksmusiksängerin hat den meisten Sex-Appeal?


----------



## superfan2000 (26 Jan. 2018)

superfan2000 schrieb:


> Welche deutsche Volksmusiksängerin hat den meisten Sex-Appeal?



Alle drei Mädels sind bildhübsch und haben ihren Reiz.


----------



## hirnknall (26 Jan. 2018)

Habe mal für _Stefanie Jodl_ gestimmt, auch wenn ich keinen Plan habe, wer die Frau ist 

Aber Jodl passt irgendwie


----------



## teddy05 (27 Jan. 2018)

ich kenn nur die Frau Hertel. Aber leider nicht persönlich.


----------



## comatron (28 Jan. 2018)

Volksmusik erinnert mich z.T. an Lederhosen. Und mit Lederhosen gabs damals so Filme ... Aber die Musik selbst find ich furchtbar.


----------

